# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Auto-Fill database script

## caradeducati

Hi all,

  Just wondering if anyone already has a script, or knows where to get an sql script to actually grow and fill the database.

  I need to grow my database to 60,000 records or so for testing purposes.  I already filled 10,000 records during first round of testing.  I would like to copy those 10,000 records and change the key on them and paste them into the database to fill the database to over 60,000 records.

  Anyone know of a script like this?

----------

